# Milchig-grüner Teich



## avaron (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine Frage an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Da wir Probleme mit schwebealgen haben, haben wir Teichmuscheln eingesetzt, was nach drei monaten aber  immer noch nicht geholfen hat. ICh hab mir von Freunden, die das selbe Problem hatten, Crystal Water von Tetra empfehlen lassen. Kleine Flasche (für ca. 5000 Liter) fein. So weit so gut. Die Algen haben wie beschreiben abgeflockt, man konnte sie aber nicht mit den Kescher rausfischen, haben es aber rausbekommen. Jetzt ist der teich aber nicht klar sondern milchig grün. Die Fische scheint es nicht zu stören, die schwimmen munter rum, so weit man sie halt sieht. Wir haben auch einen Frosch, nur von den Teichmuscheln steht man nicht, da man nicht zum boden blicken kann. 
Hat jemand des selbe Problem gehabt und kann mir helfen? Ich bin gerade etwas verzweifelt, weil der teich nicht gesund aussieht. 
Vielen dank im Vorraus
Avaron


----------



## muh.gp (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Milchig-grüner Teich*

Hallo

und Willkommen im Forum!

Ich denke, dass du bei der Größe und dem Besatz auf Dauer nicht ohne eine ausreichende Filterung auskommen wirst. Sobald Pumpe und Filter das Wasser in Bewegung bringen, ergeben sich auch Optionen gegen die Schwebealgen. Stichwort: Damenstrumpf oder VLCV (einfach mal in der Suchfunktion eingeben...).

Ach ja, Hau mal Bilder von deinem Gewässer rein, dann wird das Helfen deutlich leichter.

Viel Spaß bei Teichverrückten und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## avaron (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Milchig-grüner Teich*

Hier ein Bild:






Wir kamen Jahrelang ohne Filter aus. Auch bei einem größeren Teich.


----------



## karlethecat (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Milchig-grüner Teich*

Hallo avaron, 
lade das Bild doch hier ins Forum hoch; das mit externen Bilder finde ich nicht so gut ... bzw. funktioniert oft nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Milchig-grüner Teich*

Hallo avaron (ist das dein richtiger Name  )

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Du setzt Teichmuscheln ein um dein grünes Wasser klar zu bekommen. Und anschließend entziehst du ihnen mit Crystal Water das Futter......... 

Die werden wohl über den Jordan sein. Evtl. ist daher nun das Milchig grüne Wasser entstanden.......... 

Übrigens bekämpfst du mit dieser Chemie nur die Symptome aber nicht die Ursache..... 

Hatten die __ Muscheln überhaupt eine Überlebenschance? Soweit ich weiß benötigen die einen Bodengrund aus feinem Sand um sich ein zu graben.

Edit sagt mir:

Der Bildlink funktioniert nicht............


----------



## avaron (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Milchig-grüner Teich*

Das mit dem Milchogem wasser kam sofort nach den einstezten vom Crystal water. Und wurde geasgt, dass die schlammschicht unten im teich ausreicht für die __ Muscheln. 
Hier noch mal das bild.


----------



## avaron (10. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn das nicht mehr aktuell ist, das milchige ist von alleine weg gegangen udn inzwischen mit hilfe eines teichbelüfters kann man auch wieder bis zum Boden sehen auch wenn das wasser immer noch grün ist. Die __ Muscheln haben bis auf zwei überlebt auch ohne teichgrund.


----------



## krallowa (11. Juli 2014)

Moin und herzlich willkommen,

kann es sein das bei starkem Regen einiges an Oberflächenwasser in den Teich gelangt?
Du hast keinen Höhenunterschied zum Rasen, das führt zu einem erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag und somit zur Algenblüte.
Wie sieht es mit Schatten aus, liegt der Teich in der Sonne und wenn ja wie lang am Tag?
 MfG
Ralf


----------



## Brittami (11. Juli 2014)

Ich als Neuling würde beim Blick auf das Foto sagen: Es sind zuwenig Pflanzen drin! Oder?

LG
Britta


----------



## elkop (12. Juli 2014)

hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. da gehören viel mehr pflanzen rein, dann legt sich das problem sicher von selber.


----------



## avaron (14. Juli 2014)

Es gibt eigentlich kein Problem mehr. Das problem war das Milchige...


----------



## avaron (14. Juli 2014)

Okay, besser gesagt wir ziehen um und die Fische wandern in ein paar Wochen samt Pflanzen in einen anderen Gartenteich.


----------

